# Other types of catalyst?



## tek4g63 (Jul 11, 2012)

I know that automotive catalytic converters can have PMG's in the catalyst, but can other types of catalyst contain PMG's? Like for example, the catalyst in industrial furnaces/endothermic generators? 

Just curious.
Thank you.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/99832480/PGM-Catalyst-Handbook-USA


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you!! Looks like I have some good reading to do.


----------

